# yee-hah!



## maxiogee

> a place to congratulate fellow members and for other appropriate celebrations



I just felt the need for some inappropriate celebration!
I'm sitting in the sun, got some meringues cooking, I've got some sweet music playing on my iTunes, and there's a few wallies attracting my attention here and there.
Life is nice!


----------



## fenixpollo

Congratulations, Tony!  I'm in a room with no windows and flourescent lights, in a long, long meeting. Please have a meringue for me (is that pie?)  I'm not sure what wallies are, either, but they've got to be better than off-white wallpaper and cheap office furniture.  

I'm happy for you.


----------



## cirrus

Yee hah back!  Only this morning I was banging on to people about little we celebrate the pure pleasure of being alive.


----------



## ILT

Yee hah!!!!!
¡Ándale!
I join Tony's celebration of life. I'm sitting next to the window, but the 38ºC sun won't let me open the shades; still, I join the celebration and I'll grab myself a cold glass of ice tea, there's enough for everyone 
It sure is a great day if I am able to be doing what I want to do and what I like to do, translations and WR!

Fortunately, no wallies here  (Yes, I had to look it up)


----------



## maxiogee

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Congratulations, Tony!  I'm in a room with no windows and flourescent lights, in a long, long meeting. Please have a meringue for me (is that pie?)  I'm not sure what wallies are, either, but they've got to be better than off-white wallpaper and cheap office furniture.
> 
> I'm happy for you.



Not pie, real meringues - all crisp on the outside and goeey toothrot on the inside. They turned out fine. Tomorrow I shall sit in the sun again with a good book and dunk them in whipped cream!

Wallies - eh, have a look at a few of the forer@s I've been jousting with today!  

There are times I'd swap the wallies for off-white wallpaper and cheap furniture. Dealing with them is like hitting your head of a brick wall. It feels marvellous when you stop!


----------



## Tatzingo

I've no idea what the cause for this celebration is but I'm in. An unprecedented heatwave in the City of Rain must surely call for a celebration too... and I'm on my 5th mojito...

Tatz.


----------



## danielfranco

Congratulations, Tony! Hope you continue enjoying your nice day.


----------



## geve

maxiogee said:
			
		

> I just felt the need for some inappropriate celebration!
> I'm sitting in the sun, got some meringues cooking, I've got some sweet music playing on my iTunes, and there's a few wallies attracting my attention here and there.
> Life is nice!


And so, you just thought that you would come here and throw your happiness right in our faces??  
Well that's ok with me, I'm not feeling too bad either.  

But I have to say:  !! Meringues in whipped cream? That sounds really decadent to me.  Enjoy it anyway!


----------



## french4beth

Congratulation, Tony!  Glad you're enjoying your day!

It's supposed to get up to 29 C today - yuck + humid!  No way I could cook meringues today!

Today is a good day - as a former co-worker used to say, "I can sit upright, and take solid food, so it's a good day!

I'm tucked away in my cubicle, typing away, enjoying some white tea...

Cheers, everyone!

P.S. What _is_ a 'wallie', any way?


----------



## Vanda

A celebration of life? I'm in! 26o outside (it's wintertime), the sun is shinning, the ipês are all blossoming in pink, I have just had a tangerine after lunch... Life is beautiful!

Enjoy your meringues, maxiogee!


----------



## geve

french4beth said:
			
		

> P.S. What _is_ a 'wallie', any way?


Gosh! You English-speaking people should really learn to check the dictionary more often!    

From the WRD: _A silly and inept person; someone who is regarded as stupid._


----------



## cuchuflete

Sheepscott Wallie reporting in:  Life is beautiful.  Fresh picked raspberries from the lower field for breakfast, loads of astonishingly pretty daylilies everywhere, and am cooking curry.
It's sunny and dry for a change, and I'm going swimming in the river across the street later today.
Thanks Tony.  It's nice to savour the good stuff!


----------



## ILT

Well, I have to report that after going swimming with my son this morning, I feel more energized and ready to tackle a couple of wallies at work.

Even in the middle of the desert, it is nice to live such a beautiful day as today's  For lunch, carne asada will do!


----------



## french4beth

geve said:
			
		

> Gosh! You English-speaking people should really learn to check the dictionary more often!
> 
> From the WRD: _A silly and inept person; someone who is regarded as stupid._


I guess that makes me a wally.  

I'm pretty sure that this is a British English term - I've read thousands of books in my lifetime, and have never seen this term before (neither has thefreedictionary.com, webopedia.com, or wordspy.com), & hyperdictionary.com & cambridge.org list it as a British term, too.

So much for carpe deum, eh geve?


----------



## .   1

french4beth said:
			
		

> I guess that makes me a wally.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that this is a British English term - I've read thousands of books in my lifetime, and have never seen this term before (neither has thefreedictionary.com, webopedia.com, or wordspy.com), & hyperdictionary.com & cambridge.org list it as a British term, too.
> 
> So much for carpe deum, eh geve?


I always imagine a wallie wandering around in his wellies with his shorts pulled up too high wearing a handkerchief on his head ah la Michael Pallin.

.,,
I am enjoying watching Don maxiogee joust with his wallies.


----------



## cirrus

french4beth said:
			
		

> I guess that makes me a wally.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that this is a British English term - I've read thousands of books in my lifetime, and have never seen this term before



You're right - it is BE.  It's not the most up to the minute English but it is used.


----------



## maxiogee

french4beth said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that this is a British English term - I've read thousands of books in my lifetime, and have never seen this term before (neither has thefreedictionary.com, webopedia.com, or wordspy.com), & hyperdictionary.com & cambridge.org list it as a British term, too.



There you go folks, another reason for an inappropriate celebration
—> Some words are just too good for books!


----------



## geve

Should we move this thread to English only and rename it "wallies of the world"?


----------



## danielfranco

geve said:
			
		

> ... "wallies of the world"?



You rang?


----------



## maxiogee

I'm feeling slightly wally-ish myself today.

I went out for a cycle in the glorious sun and did a few bits of business which needed doing. Things were going better than I expected. I even hit about a dozen supermarkets trying to find Mrs Maxiogee's favourite shampoo which appears to be going off the market. I finally found seven bottles in one place and bought them all. I left one for her to find when she got home and have secreted others where she will, eventually, discover them.

I got home after a 30kilometer run, knackered and hot (There's a hill up to our house from the main road) and took out the meringues. Reached into the fridge for the cream and — aaarrrgggghhh — no cream for Tony's meringues! I was too fecked to think of going back out and had to wait for herself to be leaving work and bring some home. So, I am sitting in the cooling garden on a warm evening and eating meringues (to which, if there is a God, I will have to confess on the last day, for yeah, I took pleasure in them and their wickedness.

And I'm still jousting!


----------



## TrentinaNE

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Sheepscott Wallie reporting in: Life is beautiful. Fresh picked raspberries from the lower field for breakfast, loads of astonishingly pretty daylilies everywhere, and am cooking curry.
> It's sunny and dry for a change, and I'm going swimming in the river across the street later today.


What's your address?  I'll be up on Saturday.   

Elisabetta, no longer MIA


----------



## .   1

maxiogee said:
			
		

> And I'm still jousting!


Will the windmills tilt or cares thou only for the joust?

.,,
Kee ho tee rules.  O.K?


----------



## la reine victoria

Tony,

Now you know why you are "me wee darlin'".  Yup! I'm back.

Why should meringues be considered wicked? You took the trouble to make them, so why shouldn't you sit in your cool garden and enjoy them?

When God gave us sugar and eggs (whites thereof for meringue making) he probably had you in mind.

Your _joie de vivre_ is positively delightful to share. Long may it continue. I'll tell you about mine by PM.  


God bless! 
Laura


----------



## moodywop

maxiogee said:
			
		

> I'm sitting in the sun


Tony, I hope you applied plenty of sunscreen - what with your pale Celtic complexion 


> I've got some sweet music playing on my iTunes


You trendy young thing!

My town is having to face a WRF invasion. One of the mods was here for a few days two weeks ago and had a great time. I only have a small bachelor pad but luckily we were entertained by some friends in their house on the Amalfi coast. You can see my town in the distance in the last pic: link.

Alex wasn't too happy at first. He usually walks out in a huff when he sees a stranger. When he came out of hiding he gave her a dirty look at first. But he finally warmed up to her and got into the swing of things.

Two more forer@s are on their way. Maybe I should start WR package tours and make some money out of it


----------



## Confused Linguist

This thread made me smile. Your joy is infectious! I wish I could bake you all a HUGE chocolate cake.


----------



## cirrus

moodywop said:
			
		

> Alex wasn't too happy at first. He usually walks out in a huff when he sees a stranger.



Wow what a gorge place!  I am a bit worried about the evidence of cat abuse though!


----------



## maxiogee

moodywop said:
			
		

> You can see my town in the distance in the last pic: link.



Do your local authorities get workers out every morning to dye the sea the correct shade of blue?




> But he finally warmed up to her and got into the swing of things.





			
				cirrus said:
			
		

> Wow what a gorge place!  I am a bit worried about the evidence of cat abuse though!


As a (recovering) alcoholic my immediate concern was for the waste of good booze on a cat! Maybe I'm not as recovered as I thought I was!


----------



## moodywop

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Do your local authorities get workers out every morning to dye the sea the correct shade of blue?


I'm one of them. Did you think I could survive on a teacher's salary?
Anyway it's not always that shade of blue - I prefer it when there's a storm approaching



			
				cirrus said:
			
		

> I am a bit worried about the evidence of cat abuse though!


 
Well I did send him to the best local Catholic school but it's a rough neighbourhood - he ended up hanging around with Charlton Heston's cat



> Wow what a gorge place!


Well if you're interested Gore Vidal's house is up for sale (click on "slide show")


----------



## Eugin

geve said:
			
		

> Well that's ok with me, I'm not feeling too bad either.


 
Oh, come on, geve!!! How come can you say that, living in one of the most beautiful cities in the world??   
If you are feeling bored, you just can go to the Louvre and spend an incredible time immersed with the beauties there are to see....
If you feel tired, you just need to walk to the Eiffel Tower, climb it and there you can feel yourself as the luckiest woman in the world for being where you are.
If you are feeling that you don´t have anything to do, you can simply strode along Champs Elysses and there you forget all of your idleness...

And I could go on and on naming locations....
Anyway, whenever you want, we can exchange places, geve, you just need to ask for it, and you have it!!


----------



## cirrus

moodywop said:
			
		

> Well if you're interested Gore Vidal's house is up for sale (click on "slide show")



Only 14 mill euros. I'll buy two!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Chaska Ñawi reporting in from the Thousand Islands.

The hollihocks in front of the porch are eleven feet high and thick as a jungle, adorned at intervals by ruby-throated hummingbirds.

The garden is bursting with fresh raspberries for eating, sunwarmed, while lying in the hammock under the apple tree reading a new book by Terry Pratchet.  (This is a miracle - I haven't done any recreational reading beyond newspapers since before school started last September, and I intend to savour every word.)

Cycling is a joy these mornings - the roads are lined with wildflowers, and the hayfields are sweet-smelling with the second cut of clover in full bloom.

AND the kids and I are packing a picnic and going swimming at a wonderful lake ringed with smooth pink granite cliffs and wind-sculpted white pines today.

Halelujah, life is good!


----------



## geve

Eugin said:
			
		

> Oh, come on, geve!!! How come can you say that, living in one of the most beautiful cities in the world??


Oh but you don't understand, Eugin: as a cold unfriendly rude Parisian (and more generally, a grumbling French)* I am not _allowed_ to express too much enthousiasm. "I'm not feeling too bad" is as far as I can go to express "yee-hah!"  

So yes, I concur with what has been said so far: I guess life could be worth living after all. 


* more sociologic facts here.


----------



## maxiogee

moodywop said:
			
		

> Well if you're interested Gore Vidal's house is up for sale (click on "slide show")



It's a bit small looking. From the pic with the article I thought it was going to be THE villa in the picture - the one with the light on!


----------



## maxiogee

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> The garden is bursting with fresh raspberries for eating, sunwarmed, while lying in the hammock under the apple tree reading a new book by Terry Pratchet.



Now that's a picture with which to conjure —> sunwarmed raspberries, lying in a hammock reading a book  
or am I being too, too pedantic again? 



*N.B.
*I didn't expect this thread to take off.
Heck, I didn't expect this thread to get past the first mod who saw it!

This place is great!
Thank you Mike and the Mod team!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

(Didn't I mention that I breed genetically modified raspberries, bio-engineered to enjoy the finer things of life on my behalf?)

A hit!  A palpable hit!


----------



## Poetic Device

Just in case you allow Jonny Come Latelys, I am having my virgin magarita for you guys (God, I can't wait to pop this kid out!)


----------



## la reine victoria

Poetic Device said:
			
		

> Just in case you allow Jonny Come Latelys, I am having my virgin magarita for you guys (God, I can't wait to pop this kid out!)


 


Oooh!  How long to go PD?   




LRV


----------



## Poetic Device

I have five weeks left, and I am counting the seconds until I get a night where i can sleep without a fotball tournament in my stomach.


----------



## .   1

Poetic Device said:
			
		

> Just in case you allow Jonny Come Latelys, I am having my virgin magarita for you guys (God, I can't wait to pop this kid out!)


How do you tell if the magarita is intactus?

.,,


----------



## .   1

Poetic Device said:
			
		

> I have five weeks left, and I am counting the seconds until I get a night where i can sleep without a fotball tournament in my stomach.


I'm pretty sure that in five weeks you will find the 'ooh' (and a lot of its mates) missing from your fotball tournament.

.,,


----------



## french4beth

Try some raspberry tea (old Native American method to hasten delivery!).  Good luck!


----------



## Poetic Device

I am not sure what intactus is, but when I looked up the word it said intacta and defined it as virgin.  If I am wrong then let me know.

If I am right, a virgin drink is a drink with no alchohol at all in it.  I know that this drink that I am/was drinking is a virgin because I made it.


----------



## Poetic Device

french4beth said:
			
		

> Try some raspberry tea (old Native American method to hasten delivery!). Good luck!


 
lol You shouldn't have told me that!  Now that is all that I will be drinking!


----------



## la reine victoria

Poetic Device said:
			
		

> I have five weeks left, and I am counting the seconds until I get a night where i can sleep without a fotball tournament in my stomach.


 


I know how you must be feeling.  

My first grandchild is due 4 weeks tomorrow, (30th August).

*YEE-HAH!* *YEE-HAH!* *YEE-HAH!* *YEE-HAH!*



​ 


Good luck PD! ​ 



LRV​


----------



## Poetic Device

Tee hee.  Thanks.  I'll post here after I cme home and let you guys know when I am quasi-skinny again if you like.


----------



## geve

(I'll step out of my no-enthusiasm-path just for this one) 
Yee-hah to the mother and grandmother to be!

The recipe I know for margaritas uses tequila, orange liquor/grand marnier, lime juice and ice. 
Is a virgin margarita the other name for a lime juice with ice?


----------



## la reine victoria

Thank you so much ma chère héroine.  

It will be non-virgin margaritas all round when my happy day arrives.  My poor daughter-in-law has been alcohol free ever since she knew she was pregnant - and she does enjoy her chope de bière.  Comme toi Geve.  

She will probably have a couple of glasses of champagne, then no more alcohol until she finishes breast-feeding.  

How times have changed.  When I had my sons in the 70s we were actively encouraged to drink a daily pint of Guiness.  They suffered no ill effects, nor are they addicted to Guiness (but they enjoy their beer).  



Merci encore chère Geve.  T'es vraiement gentille.  




LRV


----------



## Poetic Device

geve said:
			
		

> (I'll step out of my no-enthusiasm-path just for this one)
> Yee-hah to the mother and grandmother to be!
> 
> The recipe I know for margaritas uses tequila, orange liquor/grand marnier, lime juice and ice.
> Is a virgin margarita the other name for a lime juice with ice?


 
I go to the store and get the mixer for the magarita (it's sold at a grocery store that is not allowed to sell booze) and some limes and lime juice.  That is what i make mine with but I think it's more of a tease than anything.     I miss my drink (Frozen magarita with no salt).  Four weeks, five days, thirteen hours and forty minutes to go.....


----------

